# Aerco plate and frame heat exchanger install



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

First one I installed about 6 months ago the second one I installed yesterday. I really like this equipment. Has anyone hear had experience with servicing these and any issues I should know about. The boiler water temp going in is 160f @150psi they put out 90gpm.


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

That looks good. I've never worked with Propress, curious how the O-ring will stand up to the temperature .


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

ironandfire said:


> That looks good. I've never worked with Propress, curious how the O-ring will stand up to the temperature .


 
Will it be like Victaulic where once its cooled down and contracted it will leak when repressurized? But without the convenience of being able to easily replace the clamp & gasket.......


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

CaberTosser said:


> Will it be like Victaulic where once its cooled down and contracted it will leak when repressurized? But without the convenience of being able to easily replace the clamp & gasket.......


Designed obsolescence. :thumbup:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

They do work good. The big thing about the exchanger is clearance for breakdown,it is very seldom that this will happen but the bolts are very long winded. The extremely awesome thing about this setup is if you need more just add plates to the exchanger they are expandable. The one thing I am wondering is why the high pressure it has little or no effect on the performance of the equipment,it will just speed the wearing on pipe and equipment.


----------

